# Rubs



## dog1234 (Jun 1, 2012)

The wife wants to get me something for fathers day. I just started smoking meats. I am confused about all the rubs offered. I see I lot of discussion about Jeff Rubs.

What rubs do you recomend for a beginner?

Should I use different types for different foods?

I want her to get me some for fathers day.......

Holla Back Thanks

Dog1234


----------



## shoneyboy (Jun 1, 2012)

Dog1234, I have not bought it yet, but I have heard great reviews about Jeff's Rubs.


----------



## dog1234 (Jun 1, 2012)

Shoney check out my converted smoker. Its on a thread I stared. Forgot how to find it. I cured last night ready for chicken tomorrow while fabricating a gate....

Thanks for the help with the sausge


----------



## shoneyboy (Jun 1, 2012)

Dog1234, this it ? http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122464/bbq-conversion-to-a-reverse-flow  Looks like you are on your way !!! Just need a fire.....LOL


----------



## rubbin butts (Jun 1, 2012)

*I use a modified version of Jeff's rub. His rub is great, but I felt the need to tweek it just a bit to satisfy my families taste buds.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




*


----------



## dog1234 (Jun 1, 2012)

Shoneyboy said:


> Dog1234, this it ? http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122464/bbq-conversion-to-a-reverse-flow  Looks like you are on your way !!! Just need a fire.....LOL


Shoney

Thats it.

It now has a stack tem meter and ready for food. I like it. It will serve me good till I find the time to build a larger one from scratch.


----------



## shoneyboy (Jun 1, 2012)

Looks great.....I have finally gotten mine tuned in. I have smoked 3 or 4 times over the last 2 weeks....and mine has been running perfect….It has taken a lot of tinkering, but man this is nice to have a run with no problems at all!!! Here is what I have in right now…..

  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122508/curing-time#post_817087


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 1, 2012)

A nice Fathers Day present might be Jeff's new Book... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/121962/jeffs-new-book-is-available

As far as rubs go...Try this... It is Mild and compliments different style sauces well...Anything else, just ask...JJ

Mild Bubba Q Rub

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

1T Kosher Salt

1T Chili Powder (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1tsp Black Pepper, more if you like

1/2tsp Grnd Allspice

Cayenne or Chipotle Pwd to taste, start with 1/2tsp and go from there.

You may also like this for Ribs...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110881/foiling-juice-chef-jimmyj


----------



## dewetha (Jun 1, 2012)

i did a spreadsheet of all the rub recipes from this site on-time. along with a ratio of 8:3:3:1:1  i noticed some things.

most all start with the basic few spices in differing proportions:  sugar,salt,pepper, onion and garlic.

from there add heat to taste. ancho chilli,cayenne, chipotle etc etc

the exotics for flavor: all spice, cooca, coffe , corriander,cumin, ginger etc etc.

here is one of my favorite for ribs.

8 tbs fine ground turbinado or brown sugar


3 TBS sea salt -fine
3 TBS Hungarian paprika
1 TBS cocoa
1 tsp Chiplotle
1 tsp cayenne 60k
1 tsp ancho chile
1 tsp ground mustard
2 tsp granulated garlic powder
2 tsp granulated onion powder
2 tsp ground black pepper
1 tsp ground clove
1 tsp ground white pepper

it's basic and from time time i try new proportions of different spices.


----------



## dog1234 (Jun 1, 2012)

Deweth

GREAT INFORMATION..... I will put it to use  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





THANKS


----------



## shoneyboy (Jun 1, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> A nice Fathers Day present might be Jeff's new Book... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/121962/jeffs-new-book-is-available
> 
> As far as rubs go...Try this... It is Mild and compliments different style sauces well...Anything else, just ask...JJ
> 
> ...


This is real close to what I have been making for a while now .....My wife puts it on everything..... She put it in some mac-n-cheese the other night....She said that it was the best thing since white bread.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





....I haven't tried it with the chili powder or the allspice, but if JJ said it's good I will be giving it a try next time I make a batch.....


----------



## luvpullinpork (Jun 6, 2012)

I use what they call magic dust...easily found on google.   Love it.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 6, 2012)

I use one very similar to Chef Jimmy's and Shoneyboy's


----------



## jwbtulsa (Jun 23, 2012)

I bought Jeff's recipes but they were not to my liking. A few tweaks here and there and I have something more to my liking. One thing we will probably agree on is that we have individual tastes. Unfortunately, my best rub was a giant pile of all the random sampling of store bought seasoning mixtures, rubs, and leftovers. I cant begin to wonder how many different spices were in there.


----------



## jwbtulsa (Jul 3, 2012)

I have officially been converted. Rather than screw up a good thing, I followed Jeff's recipe for a mustard/rub combo on my first Boston Butt in the new smoker. It was delicious. Not sure what changed excpet that I may have used too little mustard the first time. Whatever,.... it was good this time and I will continue to support his product.


----------

